# beroXpert finishing blade hits the USA and Canada



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Now it is so easy to do a level5. The world best level5 tools you can buy landed in the USA and Canada.
www.beroXpert.com


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

looking at buying one of these how do you recommend putting on the drywall mud for smoothing an entire wall?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

SimonT said:


> looking at buying one of these how do you recommend putting on the drywall mud for smoothing an entire wall?


spray it...but I use my tube alot


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*skimming*

how do you use your tube for skimming whole walls? video?


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello SimonT, just spray it or roll it. It is so easy. Have a look at our website and look at the video.http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/drywall-tools/finishing-blade--biflex.html

Thanks, 
Frank from BEROXpert


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use the tube its way faster than rolling it... I will make a clip today


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I use the tube its way faster than rolling it... I will make a clip today


thanks and a longer one maybe 5 minutes if possible..thanks ill try it after..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did not have time to do a clip but I will. I went to Trim-tex :thumbup:
but this is how i do it
run a bead like the photo and go right to left 36'' then wipe and run ff up the wall with nest 
then wipe ..2nd coat make the bead every 10 '' between beads 
nest is on my truck pic
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-tools-4522/

and use that new beroxpert knife with this process would be cool !!


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

That's a great idea thanks for sharing


----------



## jdlhomeandindustrial (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got this tool and it works great

https://www.calgarypropainting.com
https://www.calgarpropainting.com/blog/index.php


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*BeroXpert*

Simon,

We stock the BeroXpert Finishing Blades and Handles. You can check the BeroXpert product line out at 

www.http://csrbuilding.ca/product-c...xper-finishing-blades-taping-finishing-tools/

We ship world wide, I see your in London - that's next day service for us.

thanks, Brad
[email protected]


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*BeroXpert*

Simon,

Thanks for the order. You should see your BeroXpert Finishing Blade tomorrow.

thanks, Brad


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Got mine today its a great tool definitely recommend and you guys are awesome at CSR!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

****ing sanding! toooooo much


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Simon


----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

*Beroxpert is also online at amazon*

Can also find them on Amazon, just select sizes though


----------



## chickenfryer (Dec 23, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> and use that new beroxpert knife with this process would be cool !!



I believe those knifes you are talking about are made by L'outil Parfait in France. Others are just adding their profit to it! 

http://www.outilparfait.com/fr/outil-parfait-reussite-savoirfaire-couteaux3.html


----------

